# Selling property, to be or not to be.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Some months ago maybe 4 or5, I mentioned (in another post) that our new neighbour is one of the many Mayors on Luzon and purchased the vacant lot next door and the mansion behind us (one lot back from the beach) and there was expressed interest in buying my little bit of paradise back then. We said we are happy here and not interested.
It raised it's head again 3 weeks ago with the office manager of the estate agent that we purchased this property through contacting Ben to see if we were interested in selling as they have a lot of clients wanting beachfront, No he told them the property is not for sale. Another call to Ben, are you sure? No he responded, where can we find property like this here?

2 weeks ago I noticed a new Ford Raptor parked in front of my driveway and 10 minutes later in the vacant lot next door (the Mayors lot) with 4 guys and all looking and pointing into my lot, 5 minutes later they were on the beach looking at my lot again, I did notice but gave it little thought until today.

Ben was out brush cutting and I saw him chatting with 2 guys at the gate, 10 minutes later once they left in their 200 series Landcruiser he came back to the house to fill me in. It was the office manager and principal from the same company that we purchased this property though over 5 years ago. They said to Ben that they just had a meeting with the Mayor and he wants to purchase our property and how much do we want for it? Ben told them it's not for sale but a stupid offer might sway Steve's thinking, how stupid they asked him, Ask your Mayor how stupid can he be, we discuss after that. Sounds also from what Ben said he is trying to purchase all the property here on the beach. Another resort in La Union?

Anyway, all are aware of the happenings here and the bolo is under the bed, a few other toys as well.

Off topic but it seems the street food won't take me out but greed might.

Sorry for the rant guys.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh. Yes can be problem. Hope you get a so good offer so you can get a similar likeable place plus extra money so you get more options.

(A foreign friend of mine got a very good offer for their lot by the location, buyer wanted it by he wanted to combine it with a lot behind for a subdivision. BUT that was from a developer, not from a high politician.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Point is Lunkan that I have no need to sell, I don't need money and have nowhere else in mind to live, here was a 4 year search, not interested going there again, best to stay here and enjoy.
Thanks for your thoughts.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Point is Lunkan that I have no need to sell, I don't need money and have nowhere else in mind to live, here was a 4 year search, not interested going there again, best to stay here and enjoy.


 Yes I knew - IF you can stay and enjoy...
I just thought whats best to not risk to get big problem, perhaps risk for power abuse.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm Steve,HMMM cast iron gut and being named Steve hasnt taken you out yet......I"m at a loss!!! Do you think they will let you stand in the way mate??? Quite the conundrum.......one eye open mate!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just food for thought. My sons great grandpa was a farmer in pinas. Bought alot of farms. He was murdered over a land deal and he was a native. I know it rubs the wrong way,for me also. Also,if you research blue r--k resort you will see there were 3 partners from Oz. One was assassinated sitting at the table with like 5 other people in the restaurant. A guy came in with helmet and motorcycle jacket and asked him if he was paul. He said yup(not me)boom and off on the stolen bike he went never to be looked for or found!!!!!! This was 2012-2013. By the way,sons god parents were originally poor from LaUnion. Now she is a Dr. and he a seaman and super wealthy owning ALOT of Castillejos.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Both eyes open lefties and then some. Point is that while Ben owns the land and I own the house and improvements with a 25 + 25 year lease on the property (lot) the agents that were here today are well aware of the legal implications, My sis and her heirs are also well aware as executors that if there is a sudden demise of this "Steve" she holds power of attorney and told her not to sell, rent it, let it fall over but don't sell. Let it to some other expat but don't sell.

Ben agrees and helped me with a few things incase things turn nasty. Very different here compared to first world countries and making potential threats aware that one covered his ar#e.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Funny Steve, I remember you telling the members/myself here that many years ago and that's why I mentioned covering my derriere and hope that Paul did also. So the pr#cks get nothing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Best wishes mate and thats good. Making yourself worth more alive than dead. Did I expect less???


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What we do mate, protect life and limb,,,,, assets also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Both eyes open lefties and then some. Point is that while Ben owns the land and I own the house and improvements with a 25 + 25 year lease on the property (lot) the agents that were here today are well aware of the legal implications, My sis and her heirs are also well aware as executors that if there is a sudden demise of this "Steve" she holds power of attorney and told her not to sell, rent it, let it fall over but don't sell. Let it to some other expat but don't sell.
> 
> Ben agrees and helped me with a few things incase things turn nasty. Very different here compared to first world countries and making potential threats aware that one covered his ar#e.


Such can help against common Filipinos, but if its a high positioned power abuser they can just bribe a judge or something.

I have no idea if this guy is. I am stubborn and have confronted a Swede, who had been in jail 13 years being around 35 so it had to be a serious crime, but I would back down in such as your case IF it seem to become dangerous and you get an ok offer...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Elected officials... Ooff we don't want to go there and no contract is going to save you, it's time to settle Steve, these guys are all connected, and actually, we don't want to go there and talk about this.

Find a lot of land in my region of Laguna, all sorts of resorts and hot springs, or if you prefer the ocean view then another spot in a much poorer subdivision, you can make it your own paradise and nobody will push you out if you have to but probably not though.... stick up higher walls, so I would settle it up now, you spent a lifetime of hard work and nobody cares about us Expats, even the citizens here that's the truth, they will believe anything the news reports about us so we are all very expendable when it comes to politicians, accidents or set-ups happen all the time, who knows they might plant something on you like shabu or?

In a way, you've already been given that warning and now it's time to act.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Honestly Mate,we are worried for your life. As stated,a contract wont save you against higher ups(its the Philippines) Lots of good places left.....We know you dont need the money mate but its your life we are thinking of.
We all know you are super bright,but the odds are against you now. I dont like it either mate but time to get the highest cash u can to buy more and better in a safer situation(respectfully mate) In all due respect. We arent telling you what to do as we realize that wont work but just some food for thought. We are just respectfully asking you to reconsider it as a great business and biological longevity move.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

This sounds like the plot of old Cowboy movies.

I heard the many "Metro Gate" communities are nice.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Howard_Z said:


> This sounds like the plot of old Cowboy movies.
> 
> I heard the many "Metro Gate" communities are nice.


Most of us have lived there long enough to see many foreigners killed. Even many filipinos killed. Its not usa.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

lefties43332 said:


> Most of us have lived there long enough to see many foreigners killed. Even many filipinos killed. Its not usa.


Perhaps the UN statistics isnt correct, but according to that its WORSE in USA than in Phils 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate

Huge differences depending of which part though. E g many assassins in Manila. 
An American living in south Palawan close to NPA say its the SAFEST place he has ever lived... And he grew up at a FARM in USA so I suppouse far from the most dangerous parts of USA.,


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lunkan said:


> Perhaps the UN statistics isnt correct, but according to that its WORSE in USA than in Phils
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate
> 
> Huge differences depending of which part though. E g many assassins in Manila.
> An American living in south Palawan close to NPA say its the SAFEST place he has ever lived... And he grew up at a FARM in USA so I suppouse far from the most dangerous parts of USA.,


usa is alot bigger than phils and also yes.....most deaths come from inner cities. 332,000,000 vs 113,000,000


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Perhaps the UN statistics isnt correct, but according to that its WORSE in USA than in Phils
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate
> 
> Huge differences depending of which part though. E g many assassins in Manila.
> An American living in south Palawan close to NPA say its the SAFEST place he has ever lived... And he grew up at a FARM in USA so I suppouse far from the most dangerous parts of USA.,


A lot of good that Wikipedia article is going to do after his legs have been broken, or worse. Also, legal contracts in the Philippines are not worth the paper they are printed on. Bottom line, if the other party wants the land badly enough, they will get it. If he really wants to keep the land, his best bet is to convince the other party that the land is haunted, cursed, or that the US military used to dump chemicals there back in the 1940s. Maybe if the other party thinks the land is no longer suitable for their needs, they might look else where for land to buy. 

Also, if the land is in Paul's name, the other party could simply make Paul an offer he couldn't refuse, and the expat would be entirely out of the decision. My guess is, if the offer to sell is repeatedly turned down, then the other party will simply dig up one of Paul's relatives, and they will supply that person with fake documents giving them a claim to the land. Next, the case of ownership goes to an expedited court hearing, and then before you know it, Paul's relative has agreed to sell the land to the other party. This type of stuff happens everyday. 

If the other party cannot be convinced that the land is haunted, curse, or contaminated, then the best thing to do would be to ask for a price slightly above market value, because other hand empty handed or, worse.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> usa is alot bigger than phils and also yes.....most deaths come from inner cities. 332,000,000 vs 113,000,000


Also, a lot of crimes in the Philippines simply go unreported, and unpunished.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

lefties43332 said:


> usa is alot bigger than phils and also yes.....most deaths come from inner cities. 332,000,000 vs 113,000,000


 According to the link I did show USA is worse PER CAPITA, so the comparing is adjusted for size.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks all for your kind thoughts and wisdom, I especially like Maxx's thoughts of getting a few WakWaks and ghosts to move in.
I don't want to move and always said this is my last move and will die here,,,,,,,, lol maybe sooner than later. I think the point is that I very much doubt that the newly re elected mayor of one of the biggest cities outside metro Manila would need any sort of scandal ending up it the courts and press.

They would have to take me out, Ben out, my Family in Australia as well as Bens family here as they are all well aware what took place several months ago and now with this latest incident. 
The land is in Bens name both titled and tax declared lots, the buildings and improvements in my name, I have the 4 lots of rates from the local municipal in my name and the registered title/s in Bens name has an encumbrance on it with regards to the lease, can't be sold until the lease is cleared or sold to another party. Requires lots of paperwork and signatures and ID's etc but as others have said? More fun in the Philippines.

As for moving? Honestly I searched for this property for 4 years and we purchased over 5 years ago and given my searching for for all those years? Still monitoring property and prices and will never find like this again.

Guys I don't have fences on 3 sides, no bars on the windows, no barking dogs or crowing roosters ( some times but very distant) very few people on the beach, a dead end road so no traffic, 4 kilometers to town, 30 minutes to a great private hospital etc etc. My biggest bug bear is 6 hours to NAIA for flights, mind you not been anywhere since the pandemic.

The property is probably worth 18 to 20M and for me not worth selling even if a 30 or 40M offer? Not worth the headaches and heartache and if I'm dead? No more worries.

If you don't hear from me one day you know the outcome guys.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An add on to this after thinking about all that has unfolded, we have been talking to the local municipal about extensions and fences, permits etc. maybe 5 to 6M only a week ago, have already started construction on the bunkhouse for the workers a week ago for a 5 to 6 month project. 
Obviously that will push the price up as I believe he wants this property, demolish this home, 3 bed 2 bath western style built by a Canadian, a large studio etc etc.
The (our old agents) now employed by him told Ben that they are also sourcing out the owner of the deserted House on the other side owned by 2 doctors in Manila, they know that but they asked Ben if he had their contact details, wisely he said no. We will also chat with the neighbours on the other side to see if they have been approached.
I suppose for him if he purchases these extra 2 properties he will have 90 L/M of beachfront, some 5,000M2 of titled land and 2,400M2 of tax declared. More than enough for a resort.

Maybe you are all right, run Forest run.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If he want a dead end road at beach to change, he can purchase several HECTARES (I believe around 40 hectares = 100 acres) if buy both lots for sale there) for only 4 million PESOS at Palawan. It isnt developed, it dont even have a road going there 
(I estimate roughly 200 meters from highway to where the lot start. No flood risk by its some hilly/slope.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Appreciate what you say Lunkan and each to their own but where I live is not Palawan, yes I have been there but no need to return. Property prices here are a lot different to Palawan,,,,,,. You know the old saying? Supply and demand, live in Tokyo or NYC you pay the premium, live by the black stump and buy cheap property, it's all relative no matter the country.

OMO,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> According to the link I did show USA is worse PER CAPITA, so the comparing is adjusted for size.


But what you're missing Lunkan is that many of the crimes or shinnanigans here go unreported.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hhmmm, can you give us some respectable figures Mark to back up that claim?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Remember also that many crimes here are reported to the local Barangay Kapitan and not the police so probably not recorded for census purposes.

My bad for going off topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> But what you're missing Lunkan is that many of the crimes or shinnanigans here go unreported.


Well, it's his head on the chopping block, let him learn the hard way. Yeah sure, reliable facts and figures regarding the number of crimes which go unreported in a developing country. Hehe Many crimes go unreported here, because everyone knows that the police are a joke, and they will only do something when a rich person is a victim, otherwise they don't care.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Appreciate what you say Lunkan and each to their own but where I live is not Palawan, yes I have been there but no need to return.


 I wrote thats something for the MAYOR to buy INSTEAD  
so YOU can STAY.


M.C.A. said:


> But what you're missing Lunkan is that many of the crimes or shinnanigans here go unreported.


 I didnt miss anything  I wrote if UN have got it correct. I got the info from OFFICIAL info United Nation posted. 
USA have very high RANDOM killings compared to Sweden anyway. TOTAL murders was MUCH lower in Sweden than in USA, but have raised but thats imiigrants/refugees brining their home country fights to Sweden or immigrant criminal gangs killing each other. 

Anyway an American from a farm in USA say Palawan is the safest place he has ever lived...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

apples and oranges Lunkan.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

True,so true Steve, Max and Mark.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> An add on to this after thinking about all that has unfolded, we have been talking to the local municipal about extensions and fences, permits etc. maybe 5 to 6M only a week ago, have already started construction on the bunkhouse for the workers a week ago for a 5 to 6 month project.
> Obviously that will push the price up as I believe he wants this property, demolish this home, 3 bed 2 bath western style built by a Canadian, a large studio etc etc.
> The (our old agents) now employed by him told Ben that they are also sourcing out the owner of the deserted House on the other side owned by 2 doctors in Manila, they know that but they asked Ben if he had their contact details, wisely he said no. We will also chat with the neighbours on the other side to see if they have been approached.
> I suppose for him if he purchases these extra 2 properties he will have 90 L/M of beachfront, some 5,000M2 of titled land and 2,400M2 of tax declared. More than enough for a resort.
> ...


Run Forest!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

3:30 a.m. im not yet coherant.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lol, Life is like a box of chocolates Steve, you never know what you're going to get, killed by a bus, a tsunami or a paid assassin, more fun in the Pinas.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> lol, Life is like a box of chocolates Steve, you never know what you're going to get, killed by a bus, a tsunami or a paid assassin, more fun in the Pinas.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We should start a ‘Stevebook’ 😂
My bet is none of the above .


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting observation mags but life does go on and I have decided to stay here dead or alive, as per my last wishes/will my ashes will be scattered in the ocean so I can haunt the fools that contributed to my sudden demise, if that were to happen.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting observation mags but life does go on and I have decided to stay here dead or alive, as per my last wishes/will my ashes will be scattered in the ocean so I can haunt the fools that contributed to my sudden demise, if that were to happen.


 You dont need to be scattered in the ocean to do that, can only be stoped by geting buried with a pole through heart 

I have told I plan to come back as a ghost to see if they handle business and such good


----------



## tyresmoke (Oct 20, 2012)

Consider making an offer to sell at twice what it’s worth. You’re probably safer from ‘aggravation’ if you are part-way through a negotiation, then if you simply repeat that the place is not for sale.
If you are being squeezed to accept a number you’re not comfortable with, ask (in addition) to a % cut of profits from any commercial development that’s built on your land or adjacent to that land 🤣


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Id aslo set up some sort of camera/cctv system around the property if you havent already done so. Maybe also a few motion detectors. One way people love to intimidate is buy snooping around especially after dark. These are just sensible non threatening precautions. Do that or get some geese.. way better than guard dogs and noisy as heck.
Keep recording of the Land Cruisers that come around and other strange folk who dont belong. You never know when you might need these ?


----------

